

Ask: Are US companies willing to hire engineers from Mexico with TN visas? - mgirdley

My colleague (from Mexico) and here on a TN visa says the majority of good engineers from Mexico would want to come to the US to work. According to what I&#x27;ve read, a TN visa is much like an H1B from an employer standpoint.
======
HorizonXP
A TN visa is better for the employer than an H1B. There's no application
process, you simply show up at the border with your credentials, an offer
letter, a letter of support, and $50 USD. It's not nearly as onerous as an
H1B.

That said, a TN visa is worse for you as an employee. You are directly tied to
your employer, and must leave the country as soon as you no longer work for
the employer. It cannot be transferred, must be renewed every 3 years by
exiting and reentering the country, and has no route to a green card.

Personally, as a Canadian engineer, I prefer TN visas since I have no desire
to obtain US residency or a green card. My Canadian friends that are down in
the Bay Area have been trying to get a green card for nearly 7 years now.

I didn't know that Mexicans were eligible for the visa though? I mean, I know
it's tied to NAFTA, but the US & Canada like to exclude Mexico from a lot of
those things.

~~~
fredophile
I'm also a Canadian working in the US on a TN1 visa. Mexicans can work in the
US on a TN2 visa but my understanding is that it's harder to apply for than a
TN1. As a Canadian you don't need to do the border crossing to renew your TN.
The mail in process is more expensive and takes about 2 months. I'd guess the
TN2 process is more like this option.

------
chisto
I'm working in Mexico with US customers, and the mayor point to work for the
US market is better profit the salary goes higher that local market with any
problem.

I think the US needs more engineers and the actual US schools can't provide
enough students also look talent outside is a good way to expand.

